# Bar chords on base



## Kosdu (Jun 12, 2013)

So I got a big fucking acoustic electric base, and I was experimenting and turns out I can easily make correct bar chords on it (except for these fucking fatass strings that vibrate!), as I have easy access to the 12-15 frets to make the notes high enough to sound good.

Anyone else try this shit?


and yes that's not how you play bass guitar.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 12, 2013)

No, I do not use bar chords on my bass. I hardly ever use chords at all.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't play chords but I arpeggiate at times ( playing notes of chords separately.)


----------



## Demensa (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never tried myself, since I don't have a bass guitar, let alone an acoustic-electric bass. 
My friend likes playing bass chords sometimes, but bar chords tend to sound muddy on a bass guitar. 

It'd probably sound better on the higher frets, with an acoustic-electric, like you have.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry for the passive aggressive entry post, but my guitar has a three a wicked 24 frets, so that's why I think I can do it easily... Anyways....



Anybody know any easy bass songs? I pretty much learned Polly for it yesterday, first thing I've ever learned for guitar os bass.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think so much the number of frets you have makes a diff, moreso the size, I mean I have two guitars with 24 frets but one has jumbo frets which is easier to noodle about up top on.
But 22 or 24 doesn't really declare much special difference IMO I prefer playing down the opposite side of the neck as there's more resonance and it sounds better when recording, if I need higher notes I'll play the next string, if there's no string I probably need to go from bass > guitar or guitar > midget guitar (ukelele or something)

I don't know what your taste is in music, but I play old soul/motown mainly on bass for the lines, and some jamiroquai and stuff.
Jackson 5's I want you back is a cool tune to learn on bass, nice use of the major scale too.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 13, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> I don't think so much the number of frets you have makes a diff, moreso the size, I mean I have two guitars with 24 frets but one has jumbo frets which is easier to noodle about up top on.
> But 22 or 24 doesn't really declare much special difference IMO I prefer playing down the opposite side of the neck as there's more resonance and it sounds better when recording, if I need higher notes I'll play the next string, if there's no string I probably need to go from bass > guitar or guitar > midget guitar (ukelele or something)
> 
> I don't know what your taste is in music, but I play old soul/motown mainly on bass for the lines, and some jamiroquai and stuff.
> Jackson 5's I want you back is a cool tune to learn on bass, nice use of the major scale too.



Never heard of Jackson 5's, have to look them up.

I listen mostly to older stuff.




I play the low frets on the guitar and bass usually because it sounds nice, I'm no professional just an idiot with musicial instruments. On my bass, was thinking of getting new strings but from bridge to nut it's like 36 inches, so I'd need some long ass strings, which are expensive, and what if it messes up the intonation?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 13, 2013)

If you listen to older stuff and never heard of Jackson 5.. I'm confused. Google it I'm sure you have.
Strings shouldn't mess the intonation up, moreso the bridge,neck etc. I'm sure most bass strings should suffice, if you're not sure just ask the supplier from where you get them. Bass strings themselves are expensive, almost double guitar string prices. I've not had to change mine yet (touch wood.) Not really owned the bass for a long time.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 13, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> If you listen to older stuff and never heard of Jackson 5.. I'm confused. Google it I'm sure you have.Strings shouldn't mess the intonation up, moreso the bridge,neck etc. I'm sure most bass strings should suffice, if you're not sure just ask the supplier from where you get them. Bass strings themselves are expensive, almost double guitar string prices. I've not had to change mine yet (touch wood.) Not really owned the bass for a long time.


I've never heard of Jackson 5, must not be in my genre.Like I said, I'm an assface with musical instruments,


----------

